# Traduction de logiciels



## MrTom (29 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'applications à traduire de l'anglais au français, si possible des logiciels libres.
J'ai fait le tour des quelques applications que j'ai sur mon Mac, mais je ne vais pas bien loin. Avez-vous quelques idées ?

Merci


----------

